# Clomid & Provera - help please?



## BabyBaby (Oct 13, 2007)

Hello from a newbie and apologies for starting with questions.
I came off the pill to TTC at the end of Nov 06 and apart from the withdrawl bleed I have had no period since. My GP did full blood tests which all came back clear so he sent me to the Infertility clinic. That was yesterday and the consultant has prescribed me 7 days of provera to bring on a bleed and then 10 days clomid with an ultrasound at the end to check it's all worked.
Does this sounds okay? My consultant was really wonderful and he even said he could see me being pregnant within 4 months!!!! - this made me cry (with happiness).
I took the first provera yesterday and was sick last night. I think it may of been my fault for having a couple of drinks (after the stress of the day) and also taking ibuprofen for a cold/sore throat. Does anyone know if it is safe to drink with provera/clomid? 
I'm sure I'll have heaps more questions but I think that's it for now.
By the way this website is amazing! I have been a lurker for a while but feel more able to input now that I know I have a path to follow.
Thanks in advance
xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi & welcome to FF

Sounds like you have a wonderful GP if they've already sent you to see a fertility specialist and even better that you got to see the fertility specialist so quickly as there's usually a waiting list.  You don't mention how old you are but most GPs wouldn't sens you for further investigations with a fertility specialist until you had been ttc naturally for at least a year as it can take this long for a perfectly healthy couple of conceive and wonder why your GP didn't just prescribe you the Provera himself 

If you only came off the pill in November 2006 then it can take a few months for your body to find it's natural rhythm and for your ovaries to reawaken after being dormant whilst on the pill...so although you've not had a bleed, for your GP not to prescribe Provera and to automatically send you to a fertility specialist is really impressive  ...especially for the fertility specialist to prescribe clomid straight away, before seeing if the Provera worked and test you again to see if you ovulate naturally !  
Did you already have know problems effecting your fertility ?  Can I ask how old you are ?  We still had to wait a year before referal and I was 34 when started ttc and had several known things effecting my fertility already !

You say your GP did some blood tests that came back clear...can I ask what blood tests he did ? (as having a "clear" result seems a little odd when having hormone blood tests for fertility).


Also, 10 days on clomid   I have never heard of anyone being prescribed 10 days of clomid in one go...perhaps you should double check this as to me this doesn't sound correct (although I'm not medically qualified, just never heard of this).  What "mg" of clomid have you been prescribed ?  Clomid is usually only prescribed for 5 days each month...and then some women may have a scan during cycle to see if any follicles developing (usually around cycle day 10 or so) and/or another progesterone blood test to check to see if ovulation has happened.

If you are ttc then you should avoid taking anything like ibuprofen and nurofen...ideally the only thing you should take is paracetamol.

Tale care
Natasha


----------



## k.j.m (Jan 15, 2005)

Hi,

I had the same problem as you and came off of the pill and had no periods, after a year I was referred and had to wait 4 more months to see a consultant and was prescribed provera/clomid and I now have a DS whio is 16 months. My bloods were clear too, but scans revealed I have PCOS. 
I am now back on clomid and have had 1 period since having my son, so was prescribed provera for 5 days (10mg a day) and clomid for 5 days (100mg a day). 10 days sounds strange to me too and if Natasha hasn't heard of anyone taking that much before I would want to just check with the consultant (she seems to know lots!   )

Kelly x


----------



## BabyBaby (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi Minxy and k.j.m 

Thank you so much for your responses, they are both so helpful.
Minxy, we were surprised to be referred so quickly and both feel very lucky. I have been badgering my GP lots though. I have been convinced that there is something seriously wrong rather than just my body finding it's rhythm, the reason being that I had irregular periods before going on the pill and I was also aneorexic in my youth which I have always feared may have impacted on my fertility. I was also slightly underweight when I first went to see my GP so he asked me to gain weight and get to a BMI of over 19% to see if it bought the periods back, when it didn't I think he felt we needed to explore other avenues. I am 24. 
Sorry, I meant that nothing signifigant showed up in my blood tests. They tested my hormone levels which were all in normal range and they also tested for thyroid, diabetes and some others that I can't remember!
Sorry as well because I got confused with the clomid. I'm to take 50mg from days 2-6 after the provera. I'm really hoping it works!!
Thank you so much for your help, you seem so knowledgable about it all. Can I just ask what you would recommend with BD'ing? Should we start when I start the clomid and should we try every day or every other day? Thank you so much for your help.

Kelly, thank you so much for your message and MASSIVE congratulations on your DS, he is really gorgeous!
Can I ask how many cycles of clomid it took you? Your story gives me massive hope! PCOS has been mentioned to me as well but I will have to wait for the scan.
Good luck with the provera and clomid this time, are you TTC again?

xxxxxxx

Minxy, I just noticed on your profile that you are due to test on the 20th and I wanted to wish you lots and lots of luck xxx


----------



## k.j.m (Jan 15, 2005)

Hi,

I only took clomid for 2 cycles last time, so fingers crossed it works quickly for you too. Yes, I am trying for number 2 now, and think I'm pinning too much on it working quickly again. I'm trying not to get my hopes up as it could be completely different this time, but its so hard not to! 
Are you on the provera now? I've done my 5 days of clomid (days 2 -6) and am now on day 9. I have a tracking scan Wednesday to see if the clomid is working. Are you having scans/blood tests?

Kelly x


----------



## BabyBaby (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi Kelly,

Oh, I really hope it works quickly again for you too. It's difficult to imagine trying for no 2 but I bet the pressure is even more intense - if that's possible! I really have everything crossed for you. Would you be able to let me know how your tracking scan goes on Wednesday?
I will have a vaginal scan   on day 10 of my cycle and then progesterone blood test on day 21 of my scan, I think. I am on the provera now and have been fine on it, really nervous about starting the clomid though. Did you suffer many side effects?
Also did you bleed straight after the 7 days of provera? Or should I expect a bit of a delay? Again, sorry for all the questions.

Good luck for Wednesday
xx


----------



## k.j.m (Jan 15, 2005)

Hi,

Thanks, I'm keeping my fingers crossed too! Yes I think I feel more scared/nervous this time because of expecting it to work like last time. And yes I will let you know how wednesday goes. 
I never had too many side effects from the provera, was feeling a bit yucky by the last couple of days and my bleed started on the 3rd day after I stopped it (which was the same after I stopped the pill each month for my week off - don't know if that has any relevance!) 

The clomid has made me feel sick and headachy this time and I've gone off of food completely, although we are all coming down with a cold so that doesn't help! How have you been told to take the clomid, mine was 50mg morning and night. Last time I had it, I was told to take 100mg in one go each day, I'm wondering if it is going to make a difference. Oh well, will soon see. 

Speak to you soon and hope the rest of the provera goes ok,
Kelly x


----------



## k.j.m (Jan 15, 2005)

Hi,

Just thought I'd update now I've had my scan -  it went as I thought. It looks like I'm not going to ovulate this month. As I have PCOS, I had lots of small 7mm ish follicles and 1 at 10mm, which could get bigger but as I'm on day 12 and its not much bigger than the rest its unlikely. So I've spent the rest of the day feeling down in the dumps  

I was asked if I have any clomid left from the last time I took it (which I do) and was told to take that as it may make a difference. I was also told to take the 100mg once a day and not in 2 lots of 50mg like my consultant said, although apparently it doesn't make a difference. So I will try 1 more month at 100mg and then go on to 150mg if it doesn't work. 

So I'm keeping my fingers crossed it works next month, just got to wait til day 30 to start taking the provera again first, then all systems go! Hope you are going ok with the provera. How long do you have left?

Kelly x


----------



## BabyBaby (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi,
Thanks so much for the update, I was thinking of you lots yesterday.
I just wish it was better news for you   
I will keep everything crossed for you for next month and will look out for updates. Do you have to take the provera again? Is that because of your PCOS? I am sure it will work out for you and all my vibes are coming your way.
I am doing fine, I have taken the last (7th) provera pill and I have had no real problems. My only concern is that I don't feel at all period-y. I have a few cramps and have been very slightly bloated but apart from that I had no symptoms. Did you have any symptoms that you were going to get a period? I'm really panicking that it won't work. I suppose I will just have to wait and see. We have family coming to stay this weekend so it would be handy to come on after the weekend but I will just be happy whenever it comes.
Anyway a huge virtual hug for you, I know this will work for you.

xxxx


----------



## k.j.m (Jan 15, 2005)

Ahh thanks, you've helped cheer me up. I'm feeling a bit better today, just going to not think about it until I start again next month (well try not to any way). Yes I will need to take the provera again as I do not have natural periods because of the PCOS. 

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you too now you've finished the provera! Keep me updated. No I had no symptons until the morning it arrived, so maybe it'll be like that for you too. So you could be on clomid by next week!! And I know how you feel about panicking it wont work, so did I and will again next month, but I'm sure it will and if worse came to worse I should imagine your consultant will just give you something else. But it will work! As it will for me too, we'll keep each other positive!

Have a good weekend and good luck!
Kelly x


----------



## BabyBaby (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi Kelly,

I sent you a pm, did you get it? I hope you don't mind?
My AF started over the weekend   Wasn't expecting it to because of the lack of symptoms. It hasn't been much fun but the pain is kind of welcome in a way!
I started clomid last night with no obvious side effects today, apart from a bit of night sweats.
Anyway hope you are well? 
xxx


----------



## k.j.m (Jan 15, 2005)

Hi,

Yeah I just got it, haven't logged on for a few days! I have replied. I'm ok thanks, hope you are too, more details in my PM.

Kelly x


----------

